# Sebae Anemone won't eat..



## PheonixSaint (Jun 9, 2009)

K first i have an all yellow one.. which i've read more then once is not a good thing at all.. too late i already bought it, but whats so bad about the yellow ones? 
Second, I've been trying to feed it small krill shrimp.. it doesn't seem to be able to stick them, or when it does it just lets it go after a while.. Do you have any pointers to follow on taking care of an anemone like this? For all other purposes it looks pretty healthy most of the day.. :/


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

bright yellow sebaes are dyed. Anemones are difficult creatures to keep. Try feeding it frozen mysis. If it doesn't stick though your anemone is unfortunately on its way out.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sebaes are easy to collect and easy to dye and easy to sell, so that's what happens.
They aren't, however, easy to keep alive.

Many anemones have natural colors given to them by their symbiotic algae, and this algae is what lets us keep these extremely delicate creatures alive. Sebaes don't have that algae and are therefore at the mercy of their environment, which is fine in the open sea but a big problem in a tank. Everything must be absolutely perfect all the time of they won't make it. Naturally, to make things worse, they have to be fed since they have no algae to feed them, and feeding them pollutes the water. They CAN be kept, of course, but not without a lot of work.


----------



## PheonixSaint (Jun 9, 2009)

ok well that one has long since.. gone out.. so i wanted to try again with a bubble enemone and he looked good for a while but i had to move my rocks and what not to get an overly aggressive fish out, and since then it moved places and now isn't sticking to its food... Is it a lost cause now?


----------



## PheonixSaint (Jun 9, 2009)

and sorry but is there an anemone that you would recommend for a smaller reef with clowns? or am i wasteing my time and possibly risking my healthy reef?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Your wasting your time and risking your healthy reef lol


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Clowns don't need an anemone and its kind of hit or miss as to whether they will host it or not. I'd say stop wasting time with the anemones. My clown lives in my Hammer Coral.


----------



## PheonixSaint (Jun 9, 2009)

ok Thanks ima take him out then, i think hes gonna die anyways.. but the whole reason i got him was to save my flower pot coral.. the clowns were trying to live in it and it was killing it.. should i just pick out another good coral for them then? what would be good?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I have a clown that likes my large Frogspawn, its probably just gonna require you trying things, there is no guarantee anything will work.


----------

